# saison yeast



## wombil (17/2/16)

Hey Guys,
Quite a while back I made a 40 ltr saison that required 2 packs of yeast but I only had one pack.
I put 20 ltrs in the f.v. and cubed the rest.
When the first lot reached high krausen (like a big starter), I added the cubed wort which made up to about 43 ltrs. and fermented as usual.
This resulted in a pretty good beer.
Would this be considered as accepted practice?


----------



## manticle (17/2/16)

Drauflassen:http://braukaiser.com/wiki/index.php?title=Drauflassen


----------



## Killer Brew (17/2/16)

manticle said:


> Drauflassen:http://braukaiser.com/wiki/index.php?title=Drauflassen


Great article. A different option for when I don't get my starter going on time.


----------



## wombil (17/2/16)

Thankyou manticle.
Cheers, Killer Brew.


----------



## thesmashhit (19/2/16)

Didn't know this had a name. Amazing research.


----------

